# TSG62: Your Gmail Appears in Google Search



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_Google now allows your Gmail emails to show up as part of your Google Search results. Is this a privacy issue? Do you really want your emails showing up in your Google Search?
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the sixty second episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Google Tests Feature that Shows Gmail Messages in Search Results
http://www.pcworld.com/article/260600/google_tries_showing_gmail_emails_in_search_results.html

Find what you're looking for faster in Gmail and Search
https://www.google.com/experimental/gmailfieldtrial

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Great concept (on the Tech bits) - Short & Sweet I LIKE IT!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for the feedback, Hobo! :up:


----------

